# Nebraska Hunting



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

Well now that the 2011 season is over for me, I'm looking at heading to Nebraska or Texas next spring to hunt. Anyone have any recommendation for public hunting areas in Nebraska? Myself and 2 others from Iowa will be going.

Let me know.

Thanks

Kevin


----------



## DUCK LAB JAKE (Mar 6, 2004)

I would like to know also, want to go next spring to Nebraska for a couple of Merriams, anyone recommend a guide?


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

Kevin, pm Hunterhawk. He's living in CO and has been hunting turkeys in NE


----------



## FireDoc66 (Oct 9, 2005)

Just started looking into this myself for next Spring. Be more than happy to share any information I come up with you. Good luck in your search as well!


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

I used to be on here everyday all day every day but don't get on much..the Nebraska caught my eye..filled my tag last weekend! Was a rough hunt both times I went this year...if anyone wants any info pm me and I will help out as much as I can! But I can't get you on the land I hunt. Nebraska is also 97 % private according to the dnr officer I talked to the first year out there...he pointed me in the right direction so I will do the same so feel free to pm me and ill try to help you out! Gtg now though!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jmiller (Nov 16, 2011)

The canyons south of north platte hold thousands of birds I recommend you find public land there or try and get on some private if you haven't already went


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ezcaller (Feb 21, 2009)

The Pine Ridge area has several WMA that hold birds with motels close to each. The terrain is a lot like the Black Hills just not as vast. The early hunts on public can be tough because the birds may still be on private wintering areas so I would suggest late April to first week of May in most years. The bow season open in March and I hunted this period once but the weather was tough and the birds were still bunched up. The later weeks proved to be the difference on public land.


----------



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

Thanks for the feedback


----------

